# Local River 2/24



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

man thats a wierd looking fish


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

i've always wanted to ask you, are the canoe renters on the wekiva ever like "what is the gigantic fancy canoe!" Cause i would say that if i didnt know what a gheenoe was. nice bass too


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> i've always wanted to ask you, are the canoe renters on the wekiva ever like "what is the gigantic fancy canoe!" Cause i would say that if i didnt know what a gheenoe was. nice bass too



Lots of compliments and questions. A common one is, "do you stand on the top of that thing?", referring to the platform. I usually just jump up there and show them. 

One kid in a highsider (with a very strong older 15 hp merc) was taking pictures of it today. I think he was going to ask his parents if he could have one. ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Definetly a sweet boat you have Tom, more pics of her are needed


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice catch. Bait or arties?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Arties only! [smiley=headbang.gif] 

There is another forum member who fishes that area. I don't want to call him out (bigfish). He has a shiner problem and needs help. Even the locals are starting to get on him about it. ;D


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

10 step program to becomeing shiner free. ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Admitting there is a problem is the first step to recovery.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Bait is wrong.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Bait is wrong.


not if you want to consistently catch really big bass 

nice fish there Tom.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

It's a good thing shrimp and mullet are not bait. I'd be in trouble.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> not if you want to consistently catch really big bass



Did a fly fisherman just say that :-? jk

Seriously though. There is really nothing wrong with live or cut bait. Fishing is fishing. I have also noticed that the adverse reaction to live bait is an inshore phenomenon. You never hear the offshore crowd making the same noise. I think they have too much money in there boats and equipment to play those kind of games.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > not if you want to consistently catch really big bass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, the great lengths they go to, chumming,live chumming,kites and what not. could you imagine live chummin for speck?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Definetly a sweet boat you have Tom, more pics of her are needed


I would like a few close up shots of how you installed the T-Bag....

Thanks


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > not if you want to consistently catch really big bass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I see, musta' missed this one, slamming the old guy to the mat eh?  

Tom, you do remember who started these jokers over here on live pinfish to get one of them tarpon to the boat don't ya? 

Seems it worked so well we had to pull the hero shots to keep from getting indicted.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

BAIT IS GOOD !!!!!!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

2 things I would like to re-emphasize.



> Fishing is fishing





> BAIT IS GOOD !!!!!!!!


Amen!


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

shiners in the wekiva is too easy i've seen a guy catch like 10 in a row infront of the marina under the roofing sitting in a lawn chair casting across the channel


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]
Amen!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

You guy's r jealous [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

> > > not if you want to consistently catch really big bass
> >
> >
> >
> ...


What about the days spent filling bait wells with Pins and Pigs?  After some time invested there you run those tasty morsels out to the ledge to send them to an early death.   Strap them to a massive lead elevator and send them racing to the bottom where the monsters lurk   

And 250 gallons at $3.25 per gallon + oil at $20 gallon = why I am glad I own a Microskiff  :

6 gallon tank, if I am feeling froggy, I break out a second 6 gallons for a whopping 12 gallons at $3.25 per gallon + some drops of oil = Bliss  

P.S. it is nice to have some friends with deep pockets to get out to the deep blue every once and a while and stretch those sea legs, but the shallows always call me home!


----------

